# Improved Px4 Compact 9mm announced by Beretta



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Improved Px4 Compact 9mm announced by Beretta. 
Beretta Unveils Improved Compact 9mm Pistol | Military.com

This was mentioned in another thread. I like my existing Px4. The only improvement I am curious about is the "improved" trigger. The existing trigger seems fine to me so I am not sure what was changed.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

More from Beretta: PX4 Compact Carry









Competition Trigger Kit
Single Sided Slide Stop (Left Side)
Stealth Lever Kit
"G" Action
Hi Visibility Night Sights
Slide Cerekoted in Sniper Grey
3 15Rd Magazines


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Also a Talon grip and a larger (medium) sized magazine release button. Ernest Langdon who basically did the design said there would also be a discount coupon for a Langdon Tactical training course.


----------



## Lngbeard (Jan 22, 2016)

I am really interested to get my hands on this new PX4. As of yet I cannot find any on the market. Anyone know if it has become available yet?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

No. On another forum, Ernest Langdon, who speced the pistol and is working with Beretta on its production, said he is hoping they will ship by the end of March but admits that is an "aggressive schedule."


----------



## Lngbeard (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks pblanc.


----------

